# CARNIVOROUS PLANT gallery



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Aug 23, 2017)

Been growing these marvelous wonders of nature for a little while. I'll use this thread to periodically post pictures of my extensive collection of carnivorous plants! Hope you all enjoy.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Aug 23, 2017)

Excellent photos!  Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

Beautiful plants! Are they hard to grow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Aug 23, 2017)

You have beautiful carnivores, they seem to have full sun all the day 
My ones have only sun until noon, they are not as red as yours. But one of my Sarracenia purpurea has a bloom although, I am proud of it ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Aug 23, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Excellent photos!  Thank you for sharing.


You're welcome! I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Aug 23, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Beautiful plants! Are they hard to grow?


It depends on the species really , some Nepenthes, heliamphora, darlingtonia and Cephalotus can be difficult. I definitely recommend Sarracenia for beginners as well as standard Venus flytraps. If your temperatures allow it they can basically grow outdoors all season long. They do require a winter dormancy where the plant dies down to the rhizome and reemerges in the spring as a bigger and stronger plant.  As long as there aren't long periods of weather under 20° and substantial freezes… Most Sarracenia  are hardy enough to survive the winter .  Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Aug 23, 2017)

keks said:


> You have beautiful carnivores, they seem to have full sun all the day
> My ones have only sun until noon, they are not as red as yours. But one of my Sarracenia purpurea has a bloom although, I am proud of it ^^.


 Yes my plants get full sun all day! It is definitely the best thing for them. I definitely love when they bloom it's the most exciting time of the season. Good luck in your growing! Thank you for the kind words !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

That helped! Unfortunately I live where the winters get pretty cold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Aug 23, 2017)

kgrizzlefoshizzle said:


> You're welcome! I appreciate the kind words!


I was surprised to see you are in NY.  With plants that healthy, I thought you must certainly be in California or some ultra sunshine state.  I said the photos are excellent, they are excellent photos of exquisite plants!  I have a small bog garden; all native stuff no tropical.  One of my favorite areas in my garden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mickiem (Aug 23, 2017)

keks said:


> You have beautiful carnivores, they seem to have full sun all the day
> My ones have only sun until noon, they are not as red as yours. But one of my Sarracenia purpurea has a bloom although, I am proud of it ^^.


I got a sarracenia last year with PINK blooms!  I think it is burkwoodii.  I'll have to check.  It is stunning.  All of the flowers are amazing; take my breath away.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Aug 23, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> That helped! Unfortunately I live where the winters get pretty cold.


I'm in Ny we get pretty chilly here too. As long as you take extra measures such as tarps to protect from freezing winds you should be ok if you ever wanted to give em a try !


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 24, 2017)

Those are some nice plants you've got growing--hamatas, I know, are known for being finicky, but yours is doing well, and that second sarracenia is gorgeous (what species is It? Reminds me of S. rosea).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Aug 24, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Those are some nice plants you've got growing--hamatas, I know, are known for being finicky, but yours is doing well, and that second sarracenia is gorgeous (what species is It? Reminds me of S. rosea).


That is a hybrid cross called S. Simone created by jerry addington that I recieved from Phil Faulisi


----------



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Aug 25, 2017)

Some more photos!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brolloks (Aug 26, 2017)

Beautiful plants you have there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spartula (Aug 30, 2017)

Wow! I've never raised Carnivorous plants before, but you have got me thinking that I just might have to start!! Those are amazing! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 31, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Those are some nice plants you've got growing--hamatas, I know, are known for being finicky, but yours is doing well, and that second sarracenia is gorgeous (what species is It? Reminds me of S. rosea).


Are we both salivating?:wideyed:maybe just me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 31, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Are we both salivating?:wideyed:maybe just me


You could fill a bathtub with my drool from this thread...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 31, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> That helped! Unfortunately I live where the winters get pretty cold.


You can actually do just fine outdoors in Connecticut--you have native cp's, and even ones from somewhat warmer climates (i.e., most sarracenia and Venus fly traps) do ok if you give them a bit of winter protection, which you should do with potted plants anyway. Use a tarp, mulch them, or put them in an unheated garage (or in the fridge is fine if they're small).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for the tips sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Sep 1, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> You could fill a bathtub with my drool from this thread...


Side note-- about to acquire some new bromeliads! When they arrive will post pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Sep 7, 2017)

Never mind ditched the bromeliads in favor of snake plant and dracaena  Labor Day sale finds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 7, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> View attachment 251358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm rather fond of Dracaena myself. Some of the pictures of old dragon's blood trees are simply stunning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Oct 12, 2017)

Here’s a few more of my sarracenia collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks (Oct 12, 2017)

Great plants, I am really jealouse!! The colours are dream-like! 
My plants are not that colorful, because I don't have that much sun. They are more green, but that's ok. The plants are healthy, one bloomed (I bought them this year, and hope they bloom more next years, my cacti bloom very well on my balcony).

How do you overwinter your plants? With water or more on the dryer side? I had once a carnivorous buck, left water in it but it crashed in the cold. Even it was a more soft buck. The plants all died . There were swamp orchids in there, Sarracenia, a bilberry bush and more other plants I loved. 
Now I am unsure what to do. They are only in single pots in a bigger pot for a easier watering. 
Thanks in advance .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kgrizzlefoshizzle (Oct 13, 2017)

keks said:


> Great plants, I am really jealouse!! The colours are dream-like!
> My plants are not that colorful, because I don't have that much sun. They are more green, but that's ok. The plants are healthy, one bloomed (I bought them this year, and hope they bloom more next years, my cacti bloom very well on my balcony).
> 
> How do you overwinter your plants? With water or more on the dryer side? I had once a carnivorous buck, left water in it but it crashed in the cold. Even it was a more soft buck. The plants all died . There were swamp orchids in there, Sarracenia, a bilberry bush and more other plants I loved.
> ...



I usually take my individually potted plants and place them in a big empty pond container and cover the pond with a tarp on days when there is freezing conditions. It usually helps me and I live in NY. HOPE THIS HELPS!! And good luck

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 13, 2017)

Will flies exposed to pesticides hurt it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 13, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> Will flies exposed to pesticides hurt it?


Not usually, plants and animals are usually sufficiently different that pesticides don't really double as herbicides (I believe the other direction isn't always true--I'm pretty sure that glyphosate, for example, is toxic to animals as well as plants).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 13, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> I'm pretty sure that glyphosate, for example, is toxic to animals as well as plants).


Is deadly for fish. Warning on label to not spray within 50 feet of lakes, streams or other waterways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Myrmeleon (Nov 12, 2017)

What species of nepenthes is that on the first page? I've never seen one that can stand temperate climates.


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 12, 2017)

Myrmeleon said:


> What species of nepenthes is that on the first page? I've never seen one that can stand temperate climates.


You haven't seen one because there isn't one, but the species on the first page is Nepenthes hamata. Nepenthes lamii can take sub-freezing temps, but it also has to be kept very cool during the day, and it can't take anything really cold, to my knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## damien88 (Nov 30, 2017)

kgrizzlefoshizzle said:


> View attachment 249808
> View attachment 249805
> 
> 
> ...


I always wanted to grow pitcher plants and sundews (if that's the name). I've grown fly traps before. These r some awesome plants and pics. Wish I had them all!!!


----------



## The Snark (Dec 1, 2017)

Me of the brown thumb, plant exterminator extraordinaire, can only stand in awe and marvel at people who grow things like carnivorous. If I was at the watering can they would all be dead in a week.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 1, 2017)

I picked up some wild sundews a while ago and they all turned black within a week. These sorts of plant collections amaze me, the only thing I'm good at growing is mould and algae

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## damien88 (Dec 1, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I picked up some wild sundews a while ago and they all turned black within a week. These sorts of plant collections amaze me, the only thing I'm good at growing is mould and algae


I'm the same way!


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 1, 2017)

The Snark said:


> Me of the brown thumb, plant exterminator extraordinaire, can only stand in awe and marvel at people who grow things like carnivorous. If I was at the watering can they would all be dead in a week.


Didn't you save that orchid a while back? It looked basically dead, but you left it outside and watered it and it eventually recovered. Maybe I'm misremembering...


Dennis Nedry said:


> I picked up some wild sundews a while ago and they all turned black within a week. These sorts of plant collections amaze me, the only thing I'm good at growing is mould and algae


I hope you weren't collecting sundews from the wild. Usually carnivorous plants are under some variety of threat, since their habitat is so specialized. But I don't actually know what "wild sundews" means in this context.
The weird thing is that in some ways I find easy CPs easier than classically "easy" plants, like succulents, particularly succulents you have to remember to water at least sometimes (cactuses that never need water are a different story). For example, my sundew I can just leave in a bowl of water. There's little to remember to water, and I can't add too much water. But I almost killed my kalanchoe forgetting to water it. And though I wouldn't consider most of the plants in my highland terrarium easy (although a couple of them are not all that hard), it is certainly easier to just mist them all the time than to have to remember to water them. The main thing people mess up with CPs is that they need tons and tons of light. Once you supply that a lot of them can tolerate a range of poor conditions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prophet (Dec 1, 2017)

kgrizzlefoshizzle said:


> Here’s a few more of my sarracenia collection
> View attachment 254527
> View attachment 254526
> View attachment 254525
> ...


As a grower of most all plants and vegetables I've never really grown any of the pitcher plants b/c of my climate but always wanted to. Now, I have some pretty powerful lights and more of an extensive knowledge of indoor gardening and am wondering if you have any good sources to purchase some of these plants. Everywhere I've seen them they are pretty expensive so I'd rather go with a reputable source from someone with firsthand experience. Info would be much appreciated and all of the plants are Gorgeous..I especially like the sarracenia (deep red ones)


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 1, 2017)

I've heard California carnivores is reputable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Prophet (Dec 1, 2017)

Myrmeleon said:


> I've heard California carnivores is reputable


Thanks, I will check them out


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 1, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Didn't you save that orchid a while back? It looked basically dead, but you left it outside and watered it and it eventually recovered. Maybe I'm misremembering...
> 
> I hope you weren't collecting sundews from the wild. Usually carnivorous plants are under some variety of threat, since their habitat is so specialized. But I don't actually know what "wild sundews" means in this context.
> The weird thing is that in some ways I find easy CPs easier than classically "easy" plants, like succulents, particularly succulents you have to remember to water at least sometimes (cactuses that never need water are a different story). For example, my sundew I can just leave in a bowl of water. There's little to remember to water, and I can't add too much water. But I almost killed my kalanchoe forgetting to water it. And though I wouldn't consider most of the plants in my highland terrarium easy (although a couple of them are not all that hard), it is certainly easier to just mist them all the time than to have to remember to water them. The main thing people mess up with CPs is that they need tons and tons of light. Once you supply that a lot of them can tolerate a range of poor conditions.


Really? These things were everywhere and were growing all over the place in just plain clay soil. They didn't seem to have a specialised habitat. Also this was in an area that was being excavated on a private property so I don't think it would've made much difference if I took them or not because they'd likely be killed anyway.


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 1, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Really? These things were everywhere and were growing all over the place in just plain clay soil. They didn't seem to have a specialised habitat. Also this was in an area that was being excavated on a private property so I don't think it would've made much difference if I took them or not because they'd likely be killed anyway.


With regards to the first point: really. I promise. On soil that almost any other plants can grow on, they exclude carnivorous plants. Remember that the important factor in this case is soil chemistry, which you can't see. This means that cp's are abundant where they're present, but their habitats are few and far between. 
With regards to the second case: that's fair, but I still wouldn't recommend collection, because you never quite know what development will look like at the end. Plus, you don't have to collect entire plants--you can take cuttings and leave the rootstock intact. Plants taken from the wild are stressed enough that getting them to survive is an upward battle anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 1, 2017)

Prophet said:


> Thanks, I will check them out


Can confirm, a bit pricey but very reliable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 1, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> With regards to the first point: really. I promise. On soil that almost any other plants can grow on, they exclude carnivorous plants. Remember that the important factor in this case is soil chemistry, which you can't see. This means that cp's are abundant where they're present, but their habitats are few and far between.
> With regards to the second case: that's fair, but I still wouldn't recommend collection, because you never quite know what development will look like at the end. Plus, you don't have to collect entire plants--you can take cuttings and leave the rootstock intact. Plants taken from the wild are stressed enough that getting them to survive is an upward battle anyway.


I'll take this into account for the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Dec 1, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Didn't you save that orchid a while back? It looked basically dead, but you left it outside and watered it and it eventually recovered.


Is neglect a botanical discipline?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 1, 2017)

The Snark said:


> Is neglect a botanical discipline?


Honestly, a little. A lot of people over care for their plants, and then the plants die from being smothered by love. It's worth remembering that in the wild nobod cares for them, so when they have conditions they like they just do their own thing.
I wonder if I do well at plants, herps, bugs etc. because they seem to to think like me


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 9, 2017)

I am getting one next week!!!




Due to the fact that I have too many wax worms in my possession, and tarantulas are not eating so often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice! Where are you getting it from?


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 9, 2017)

Myrmeleon said:


> Nice! Where are you getting it from?


It was from petflytrap.com.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 15, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Honestly, a little. A lot of people over care for their plants, and then the plants die from being smothered by love. It's worth remembering that in the wild nobod cares for them, so when they have conditions they like they just do their own thing.
> I wonder if I do well at plants, herps, bugs etc. because they seem to to think like me


I think it goes with inverts also to a degree, with all the boiling of wood hides and frying, bleaching, it has never worked for me.  Adding leaves from my yard and letting mold, moss and fungus grow(as long as it's not on dead animals), letting predatory mites roam around, small earwigs that came from ...who knows where, discriminating pill bug picks, allowing nature-like conditions take place, things over here thrive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Owenmurray (Jan 23, 2018)

Smack in the middle of dormancy out here, so here are a few of my favorites from last summer! A few hurricane creek hybrids, some promising seedlings and a couple of flat out beauties! Fingers crossed for another great season, happy growing!


----------

